# Newbie - Flagler Beach



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Just bought a house in Flagler Beach Florida and moved in about two weeks ago. We’re on a canal and I’m hoping to get a lift put in. While I do have an old Ranger 20’ bass boat, from what I’ve learned about the area so far it’s not going to be what I need for around here even if I were to try and convert it to saltwater use by ripping out the carpet, replacing all the chrome bits with SS, reworking the wiring, etc. 
I’ve spent a lot of time lurking here and learning about my shallow water options. Will be spending a lot more time researching and looking for advice regarding the best choice for the inshore fishing I’ll have access to here around Flagler county and on the Matanzas and Halifax. 
Hopefully I will find some new fishing buddies nearby and can pick up some tips here for fishing the Flagler area in particular. I haven’t had an opportunity yet to get out with anyone to fish the area and really get a feel for what size/type boat I will need. While a Gheenoe might work ok for me, I think I would need more stability if my wife or father-in-law were to come along. I’ve never driven a tiller controlled boat before so probably want a console and wheel. Probably going to stick with a used and hopefully sub $10k skiff because I suspect I won’t really know what I want until after some serious fishing time over a year.


----------



## ScorpionFish (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi Mak! I've been in the Flagler Beach area (Fox Cut) for several years now. Welcome to the area! There's plenty of reds, trout, flounder and snapper in the area! My suggestion is something that will handle the wake of a 50' yacht! You'll see a lot of that on the ICW. If you pull the carpet on your bass boat try Tuff Coat paint to cover the area. I just repainted my decks with this and it does a great job! I'm in the process of refinishing my skiff and should have it back on the lift in a couple of weeks. See you on the water!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I still haven’t decided if I will try to convert the Ranger for saltwater but am leaning toward buying a new (used skiff). Doesn’t sound like the Ranger will get me shallow enough for around here if I want to get in the best spots. 
I’m still trying to get a lift or drive-on style lift put in. Have called a bunch of dock builders and only three responses. Of those I’m still awaiting quotes and option suggestions. The last guy I spoke to recommended a drive-on style like a JetDock or similar, but I still haven’t received a quote or specific manufacturer info. 
I’ve seen a Piranha 14’ south of here that looks like a decent price. I’m tempted to drive down and take a look but I’m thinking I want something a little larger...
What kind of skiff are you refinishing?



ScorpionFish said:


> Hi Mak! I've been in the Flagler Beach area (Fox Cut) for several years now. Welcome to the area! There's plenty of reds, trout, flounder and snapper in the area! My suggestion is something that will handle the wake of a 50' yacht! You'll see a lot of that on the ICW. If you pull the carpet on your bass boat try Tuff Coat paint to cover the area. I just repainted my decks with this and it does a great job! I'm in the process of refinishing my skiff and should have it back on the lift in a couple of weeks. See you on the water!


----------



## ScorpionFish (Feb 15, 2018)

The Piranha 14’ looks nice but does seem small. I have an Aquaforce 16 Flyfisher. It's a flat bottom and rides terrible with the least amount of chop but is very lightweight. I would prefer something with a slight v-hull but for the price I couldn't say no.

As far as a lift, I have my skiff on a 1500# jet ski lift. I also have an oversized Jetdock which works great!! Advantage of the Jetdock is it can rise with the tide during a hurricane! I found my Jetdock used for $2500 and new it would have been around $12,000+.

Here are few pictures you might find interesting. The high water levels were from Hurricane Mathew.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Great deal on that JetDock! I wish I could find one at that price. I haven’t even recieved quotes yet from the contractors I have spoken to. I haven’t seen any of the drive-on style lifts on Craigslist the past month I have been searching. If you have suggestions for local classifieds in addition to Craigslist please let me know. 
Piranha already sold so I don’t have to worry about considering it any more...
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ScorpionFish (Feb 15, 2018)

MAK said:


> Great deal on that JetDock! I wish I could find one at that price. I haven’t even recieved quotes yet from the contractors I have spoken to. I haven’t seen any of the drive-on style lifts on Craigslist the past month I have been searching. If you have suggestions for local classifieds in addition to Craigslist please let me know.
> Piranha already sold so I don’t have to worry about considering it any more...
> Thanks for the pics.


I saw some interesting looking skiffs in your area the other day. They are located behind the Hidden Treasure resturant next to the houseboat docks under the Flagler Beach bridge. I saw them as I was driving across so I did not get a close look. However, they seemed to be new and never rigged. Might be something to look into... Let me know if you happen find out what they are, etc...


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. Didn’t see any around houseboat docks but I’m not sure I saw the houseboat docks... I turned around in that restaurant you mention.
I found the one below behind a fence right next door. Looks like a setup that would propably work well around here. Tunnel hull, Skimmer 18. The Skimmer Skiff website doesn't show an 18 footer. Think I have seen that mosquito logo before though. Will have to see what else I can find out about it and what size motor I would need, what that would cost, etc. Don’t know the year or know if it’s a fair price or not. 
I liked the layout though and wasn’t a show queen I would worry about getting messy. The hatch covers looked kind of cheap and cheesy, but as long as they don’t collapse if you stand on them...


----------



## ScorpionFish (Feb 15, 2018)

That looks interesting but I was pretty sure I saw 5 or 6 or the same boats. It would have been one or two streets behind the restaurant. I might take a ride back there in the next day or so.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I think it’s a Bossman Skimmer Lodge edition. Maybe someone can confirm. There was no phone number on the boat.
I’ll have to go back and hunt some more. I must have somehow missed the houseboat docks.
Thanks again.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the county. It's a whole different game fishing the ditch.
Dock fishing at night under the lights for trout.
Palm Coast "C" section canals for trout, reds, snapper and drum.
Tomoka River for snook, tarpon and bass on the freshie side,
the basin for reds and trout with the occasional flounder.
Highbridge if you don't mind wire crabtraps and oyster rash on your hull and lower unit.
Pellicer flats for sight casting for reds, black drum and sheepshead on the oysters,
the oyster creeks for rat reds and trout when the bait is moving.
Matanzas inlet for baby blues, snapper, reds, flatties, sheepshead and jacks.
St. Augustine Inlet for big reds, sharks, sheepshead and Salt Run for jacks and tarpon at dawn.

Google maps satellite images are your best friend.

Might want to try an aluminum jon boat until you learn all the oyster bars.
It'll save on gel-coat repairs, believe me.

When you want to relax, a surf rod at Varn Park
will usually pick up enough whiting for dinner.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

That’s more good info than I’ve gotten since I moved here a month ago. thanks!



Brett said:


> Welcome to the county. It's a whole different game fishing the ditch.
> Dock fishing at night under the lights for trout.
> Palm Coast "C" section canals for trout, reds, snapper and drum.
> Tomoka River for snook, tarpon and bass on the freshie side,
> ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Print out images of the satellite maps for the areas you'll be exploring. Use the five minute rule. If you haven't caught a fish in five minutes, move. When you do find fish mark the location on the printouts. You'll burn a lot of gas at first, but as you mark the good spots each trip will require less. Have fun, be safe. The mega wakes can really cause problems in the confines of the ICW.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would say your boat choice would be heavily influenced by the type of fishing you plan on doing. If you pick up a little bigger boat you won't be able to go as shallow and sight cast reds at certain times of the year, but will have no problem getting on fish. A slightly bigger boat would also allow you to run out of the inlet and troll for kings, chase cobia on rays, and mess around behind the shrimp boats.


----------

